# tpms relearn



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I don't know about the '14s but the last model I knew you could do the deflate relearn was the '11s. I cannot even do the deflate with my 12 Eco. The relearn procedure you mention, puts the car in the relearn mode then you need the tool to actually identify each wheel. You can buy the reset tool for < $100. The part # is TPMS Relearn tool EL-50448 Let others chime in from here.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jasondcruze said:


> I was cruze'n the interwebs tonight at work and found some old threads on here about relearning the tpms sensors. They stated that you were unable to relearn them via the deflate/inflate procedure. After some more looking, I came across a thread on www.thetpmsforum.com about our cars and relearning the sensors.
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze TPMS Reset Procedure
> 
> Can anyone vouch for the validity of this process on the '14? I've got some new wheels/tires on the way and it'd be nice to do the swap in my garage rather than trying to fit four tires/rims in the trunk and then pay to have it all done..


Your vehicle requires the relearn tool but if you disconnect the negative battery cable after wheel exchange and reconnect/drive car they will re-learn by themselves......Takes less than a five minute ride.

Rob


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks guys, disco batter cable it is!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess I'm getting so old that I don't even bother resetting my sensors when I rotate my tires anymore as it seems much easier to just check the DIC and if one tire is REALLY low (and I can't see which one it is) use my tire guage. The DIC will still give you the correct pressures just not necessarily the correct tire positions.


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

Robby said:


> Your vehicle requires the relearn tool but if you disconnect the negative battery cable after wheel exchange and reconnect/drive car they will re-learn by themselves......Takes less than a five minute ride.
> 
> Rob


this did not work for me, after I installed my winter tires on my 2014 1LT, I disconnected the negative battery terminal, and after a 30 min ride, I still have no readings on the 4 wheel screen where it tells you the air pressure of all the tires. And I still have a yellow warning light to tell me my tpms system needs servicing. I'll just take it back to the dealer like I did last time and they did it in less than 15 min., and didn't charge me


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ct xr rider said:


> this did not work for me, after I installed my winter tires on my 2014 1LT, I disconnected the negative battery terminal, and after a 30 min ride, I still have no readings on the 4 wheel screen where it tells you the air pressure of all the tires. And I still have a yellow warning light to tell me my tpms system needs servicing. I'll just take it back to the dealer like I did last time and they did it in less than 15 min., and didn't charge me


The disconnect only works with the oiginal sensors.

Each sensor transmits a ID# and pressure.
Your reciever has memorized the ID#'s and is only capable of memorizing four ID#'s....Otherwise you'd be getting signals from every TPMS that you drove near.

When you disco the battery, the reciever memory of location clears but the ID#'s are imprinted, same as your mileage is imprinted and does not go to zero after a battery disconnect.

When the battery is reconnected, the transponder calls out for each ID# to report and being a directional reciever, puts each ID# in the corner it transmitted from.

When you installed your winter wheels and disco'ed/reconnected the battery, the transponder began calling for each sensor ID# to report.
Since the new sensors have a different ID#, they are not sending a signal.

All this to say you must go through a full relearn when TPMS are exchanged.....either for your situation of four different wheels and moniters or any time even one moniter is replaced for a failure.
The relearn tool 'Wakes Up' the new sensor and the transponder then clears the old ID's and inserts the new ID's

I hope I kept that fairly understandable.....it's still a bit early.

Rob



Forgot to mention that when you re-install your summer wheels you will have to go through the re-learn again.


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Robby, that explains it very well.


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Rob, that was a great explanation! Was this pre or post coffee? Thanks again for meeting me yesterday. I'd love to see those impalas you talked about


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Hmm, guess I'll have to go pull my battery tonight then. Really don't feel like making a trip to the dealer.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jasondcruze said:


> Rob, that was a great explanation! Was this pre or post coffee? Thanks again for meeting me yesterday. I'd love to see those impalas you talked about


Post Coffee.....I still get up at 4:30A.......Something left over from my Drill Sargeant days of long ago that has never left me.
No alarm either.....been this way from the late 60's.

However, I was concerned about about my ability to make sense since it was the first thread response of the day.

It was good to meet you too Jason....someday you'll have day hours and we can talk.
I'm sure you would get a kick out of all my late model toys.....there are more.

Have a great Thanksgiving.......to everyone in Cruzetalk Land!

Rob


----------

